
Show HN: Goms, an Open-source BAAS - artpar
https://github.com/artpar/goms/releases/tag/v0.3.2
======
artpar
Why Goms?

Goms was to help build faster, more capable APIs over your data that worked
across for all types of frontend.

While Goms primarily targeted Web apps, the emergence of Android and iOS Apps
as a rapidly growing target for developers demanded a different approach for
building the backend. With developers classic use of traditional frameworks
and bundling techniques, we struggle to invest enough time in the business and
frontend demands for all sorts of Apps that provide consistent and predictable
APIs which perform equally well on fast and slow load, across a diversity of
platforms and devices.

Additionally, framework fragmentation had created a APIs development
interoperability nightmare, where backend built for one purpose needs a lot of
boilerplate and integration with the rest of the system, in a consistent way.

A component system around JSON APIs offered a solution to both problems,
allowing more time available to be invested into frontend and business
building, and targeting a standards-based JSON/Entity models that all
frontends can use.

However, JSON APIs for data manipulation by themselves weren't enough.
Building apps required a lot of custom actions, workflows, data integrity,
event subscription, integration with external services that were previously
locked up inside of traditional web frameworks. Goms was built to pull these
features out of traditional frameworks and bring them to the fast emerging
JSON API standard in an automated way.

